# guess the breed game...its been a while ;)



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

1. 








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.









good luck  there are some tough ones in there


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay, some of these are totally random guesses. 
1. Clevland(sp) Bay
2. Shayga Arabian
3. British Spotted Pony (something like that!)
6. Shire
9. NSH? 
11. Some sort of Warmblood...
12. Hm..Andy?
15. American Mini? Can't tell from the angle.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

none of those are right 

i dont know what you mean by 'andy' though for number 12


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> i dont know what you mean by 'andy' though for number 12


Andulsion (sp) maybe :? lol... well im not even gunna try lol, cause im hopeless at guess breeds! :lol: Esp foriegn breeds hehe.

Hmm but here is goes...
1. Have no idea
2. Arab, QH cross, ASH (am i allowed to do that haha)
3. Welsh Pony...??
4. No idea
5. No idea
6. Clydie maybe..
7. no idea
8. Appy...standard bred..??
9. hmmm pony?? lol
10. Shire..
11. Oldenburg..??
12. Andulsion (sp)
13. no idea
14. no idea
15. Mini



> good luck there are some tough ones in there


Are you kidding, this is past tough lol, jeez!! So difficult haha :lol:


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

1. tbred
2. 
3. falabella
4. babrant (sp?)
5. welsh 
6. clydsdale
7.
8. appaloosa
9. 
10. Dutch draft
11. Trackhener
12. Andalusion
13.
14 Alter Real
15.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

1. Qh possibly, its hard to tell.
2.Arabian
3.Falabella
4.Ohgod i should know this. Its a draft =]
5. Qh again maybe?
6.Shire
7. Paso maybe?
8. Whoa....Walker? POA or Appy
9. Spotted Saddle Horse?
10. I should know this one too UGH.
11. Lustiano possibly. God idk.
12. Im going to guess Lustiano again because really idk
13. Mustannnggg.
14.Um um um um Paso again maybe?
15. Forsure thats a Mini

Well atleast i guess at them all


----------



## daroczy (Feb 14, 2008)

2. Arab
3. POA
4. Belgian Draft
6. Clydesdale
8. Ara-appaloosa
9. Pintarab
11. Dutch WB
12. Lusitano/Andalusian
13. Tarpan or other Eurasia Wild Pony
15. Miniature


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Look at number 8 look how it moves. It moves like a walker


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

yeh it kinda does... can walkers come in appy's though? sorry im not really good with foriegn breeds lol :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm horrible with breeds, but thought i'd give it a go.

1. quarter horse
2. thoroughbred
3. fallabella
4. some kind of draft
5. no idea.
6. clyde
7. no idea but thats a cute picture
8. a gaited breed.
9. paint or pinto
10. some kind of draft
11. Traknher?
12. Andalusian
13. no idea
14 no idea.
15. mini?


----------



## daroczy (Feb 14, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> Look at number 8 look how it moves. It moves like a walker


Right you are, I haven't noticed that. But it seems to be smaller than TWH. And I'm not sure if appaloosa colour is allowed in TWH. Maybe a Colorado Ranger?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Im going totally out of order but is #12 a Nooitgedacht? I just googled them recently they look kinda like that. 
#11 missouri fox trotter
#8 walkaloosa
#6 Gypsy Vanner
Thats all I can guess
#15 has my curiousity up whatever he is hes a stunner
Good ones Jazzy


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

not bad  between you all you have 

8 - walkaloosa
9 - pintabian
13 - tarpan

and no the last one isnt a mini  i figured everyone would think that  it was a curve ball hehehe 

appy - is that your spectacular peformance on gem?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

darn, i didn't get anything right.  



> appy - is that your spectacular peformance on gem?


Yes it is  I have a video of the whole thing in the riding section.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah i just watched it  hilarious stuff


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

3. Altai


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yup 

3 - altai
8 - walkaloosa
9 - pintabian
13. tarpan


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

15. Arab


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

nope


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

6. a mix of a clyde and shire?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

its not clydie or shire but its from the same group type as them


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

percheron?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol nope  think cake  im being very cryptic here arent i


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm going to have to search for along time... think cake huh?

I'm totally confused now

I just thought of Piebald, but that's not a breed. hmmmm


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

spotted draft?


----------



## daroczy (Feb 14, 2008)

6. Drumhorse


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> i'm going to have to search for along time... think cake huh?
> 
> I'm totally confused now
> 
> I just thought of Piebald, but that's not a breed. hmmmm


lol yeah there is a type of cake with the same name as this breed


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

daroczy said:


> 6. Drumhorse


nope sorry


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hmmm. I'll have to investigate tomorrow at work. Time to sleep now.

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> hmmm. I'll have to investigate tomorrow at work. Time to sleep now.
> 
> Goodnight everyone!


night night  sleep tight, dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

1. Florida cracker
10. bretton
12. Mangalarga Marachador
13.exmoor
15. Morgan


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

15
american shetland or a welsh


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

miss katie - weve already got 13  its a tarpan

and none of the others are right


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

15
arab?


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

oh wow guys u have done great!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

arastangrider said:


> 15
> arab?


nope


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

6. Black Forest Horse?
(Black Forest Cake)


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^^^ yaaaay  she got it 

3. altai
6. black forest horse
8. walkaloosa
9. pintabian
13, tarpan


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

YAY :!: ::does a victory dance:: lol

I used google, and i found a list of horse breeds. I found the Black Forest horse and i was like "this has to be it"


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I never heard of black forest horses must be from germany. I knew it wasnt birthday or angel cake :lol:
#15 Anglo Arab?


----------



## daroczy (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't you want to help us by telling which one is purebred or halfbred?


----------



## daroczy (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry, sorry, sorry, jazzyrider, but I have to tell you something. The website you found your "Black Forest Horse" is the website of a breeding company who breed Shire horses. 

The photo you placed on number 6, is Burnham Green Alfie, 2005 Shire champion. If you have doubt, search on his name.

Black Forest Horses are a bit smaller and a bit more athletic, and they cannot be bay, they have to have flaxen mane and tail.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol oops oh well  sorry about that everyone :shock: 

vida - no its not an anglo


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

15. American Shetland? I don't know, it just looks small!


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok, using the answers already given here's my complete list (stared ones are ones we already know)

1. Quarter Horse
2. Arabian
3. Altai*
4. Barbarant
5. Welsh
6. Shire*
7. Can't figure this one out!
8. Walkaloosa*
9. Pintabian*
10. Can't figure it out either!
11. Hannovarian
12. Andalusian
13. Tarpan*
14. Morgan
15. American Miniature/heavy on the arab lines

Phew, that's a toughie!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not that good at horse breeds, but worth a shot.
1.-Quater Horse Cross. I'm sorry, to me it doesn't seem like it has a big enough build, but I dunno, I suck at horse breeds. :lol: 
2.-Arab or Appy, (I don't know if they're spots or the graphix). Andy??
3.-Altai-which we've all said.
4.-Morgan??
5.-Welsh?
6.-Clydie?
7.-Arab?
8.-Walkaloosa-which we've all said.
9.-Pintabian-which we've all said.
10.-Quarter Horse? Cross?
11.-Lipizzaner?
12.-Andy. (lusion).
13.-Tarpan-which we've all said.
14.-Quarter Horse? Morgan?
15.-Arab? Welsh?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

good effort guys but none of them are right 

i will put you all out of your misery soon and tell you what they are


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

15-Paint??!?!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah neat. If I have time I will type out all my guesses. When are the responses coming out?!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Ah neat. If I have time I will type out all my guesses. When are the responses coming out?!


ill put the answers up tonight which is in about 5 hours...i have no idea what time that is over there


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

have decided to wait for your response my2geldings before i put the answers up


----------



## girasol (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi - new here, but I'll give it a try. My first guesses (without peeking at everyone elses) were:

Andalusian
Welsh/TB cross 
POA (but I think Altai is a better choice now!)
Brabant
Arabian
Shire
Mustang
Walkaloosa
Warmblood
no idea!
Warmblood
Something Russian
Dulmen (Tarpan is a better answer)
no idea
no idea (Mini makes sense!)

What a fun game.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

dang it, I was hoping I would be able to cheat on that one. Alright here I go:

1.Warmblood or TB
2.Arabian
3.Fallabella
4.Brabant draft horse
5.Welsh
6.Shire
7.not sure
8.not sure
9.Paint
10.Breton
11.Morgan
12.Paso Fino or Andalusian
13.Tarpan
14.not sure
15.Miniature horse


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

unfortunately no more right. it was a tough one this one 

1. nooitgedacht
2. abyssinian
3. altai
4. ardennais
5. banker horse
6. black forest
7. chilean criollo
8. walkaloosa
9. pintabian
10. viatka
11. morab
12. aztec
13. tarpan
14. sardinian
15. caspian

sorry it was so tough but its hard finding breeds that havent already been done or that people are going to get in 2 seconds


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

well they were all really shady breeds, no wonder most of us didnt get them!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol shady but legit  i wanted something that was going to get everyone thinking a bit  plus, most of them werent native to america or australia or anything like that which makes it harder


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

you win.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

?? ummm ok. i didnt realise there was a winner here :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow #15 was a small horse :shock: I didn't think it looked that small but the caspians only stand 11-12 hands (I googled) I thought he/she was stunning.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> ?? ummm ok. i didnt realise there was a winner here :lol:


It's all good. It was great actually. Want to post another? I'll see if I can start looking up some breeds and put one up


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Wow #15 was a small horse :shock: I didn't think it looked that small but the caspians only stand 11-12 hands (I googled) I thought he/she was stunning.


it was wasnt it


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> > ?? ummm ok. i didnt realise there was a winner here :lol:
> ...


why not  everyone usually loves a good guess the breed game


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i really did enjoy this. I think a. because the pictures were so pretty, and b. they were interesting breeds. It opened my eyes up to other breeds besides the usual breeds out there


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

that was the plan


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ok let me start another one up. No cheating!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> ok let me start another one up. No cheating!


lol ok


----------

